# Getting a Camper Ready Advice



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

I just bought an old '69 pull along camper. Tow weight is 1950 lbs. Am going to yank it around with my Jeep Liberty. It's essentially sound and I'm giving it a bit of "love" in the form of new cosmetics (exterior paint and refinished cabinets). It'll be towed up to the Yoop where it will be home base for deer hunting. What wisdom can be offered out there on anything to look for prior to a rd trip? I am green to towing anything. What about towing in snow? Can I look forward to "issues" if I get snowed in on some back road?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

First thing you should do is change all 4 wheel bearings and seals then everything else is gravy.


----------



## pops0955 (Mar 25, 2004)

Make sure all of your wiring is working and your lights work, too. What about a spare tire? And the tools to change a flat . Does it have propane tanks and are they secure? You may have to replace the tanks as they may be too old to refill. 
If I think of more, I'll post another reply.
Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## openminded (Aug 29, 2006)

how long is the camper?....may want sway bars for it if not included....the camper have electric braking system? if so make sure it works and use the inside controll to help in stopping fast....whens the last time you had all differential fluids changed as well as transfercase fluid....... maybe get chains for the rear wheels........a tow strap and or logchain ...I carry a floor jack with me and 4 way lug wrench at all times get them at wally world cheap.....hope this helps ..........Dave


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Make sure you have a jack that will fit under the camper when it has a flat tire. Not when the tire is full but flat and rim is close to the ground. A lot of jacks won't go low enough. Sounds stupid but checking now can save you big headaches later down the road..........

A lot of truck jacks won't go low enough. Been there done that.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Tires might need replacing. With 1950 lbs weight you probably won't need sway bars, but they never hurt. Carry a spare tire. 

The towing system needs to be good, including tires and bearings. This means the lights, hitch coupler, drawbar and receiver (on your vehicle), ball and tongue jack. If you have electric brakes these should work also. 

Most other stuff is camper-related and can be fixed as needed to suit your level of comfort/convenience.


----------



## firefoxA1 (Dec 12, 2005)

ALL the other guys are right on ALL i would add is if you never
pulled anything like this camper before just be careful (NOT TO SCARE YOU NONE) its just that pulling anything well give you a different feel when driving jeep will handle a little different that will take a little time to get use to Use youR mirrors all timeS when changing lanes and backing up the more you drive with the trailer behind the easyer it gets go slow at first until you get use to to pulling feeling GOOD LUCK LET US KNOW HOW YOU MADE OUT BE SAFE


----------



## openminded (Aug 29, 2006)

make sure ya checkout the water system if it has one make sure their are no leaks


----------



## Rusher (Jan 6, 2006)

I would be more concerned with the weight ratio trailer vs. vehicle which could lead to major problems.


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

Sounds like most of the advice is already here. Make sure it's not too much for the lIberty though. Short wheel base. Stabilizer bars may not be a bad idea for this one...........


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Hook it up and go to a little used road or mall parking lot and try some hard stops and see how far it takes to stop.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Lots of good advice from everyone but I would like to add one more thing. Check the heater if it has one and make sure it is working properly and venting properly to the outside. Have a good safe deer camp and good hunting to ya.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Travel late at night. No traffic. Bring flash lights in case of trouble though. 


As long at you grease the hubs, have good tires and drive conservatively you will be okay. 

Make a couple test runs to check things out. 

Biggest troubles on the rd. are tires and hubs. Bring a spare, good jack and tools to change it with. Grease hubs before departure. Traveling at night requires good lights and dome light too. :corkysm55


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

If you have never pulled a trailer in the wind it will be a experience watch crossing the bridge


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

I'm with rusher on this one. Does a liberty even have a tow rating? If the trailer weighs 2000 lbs unloaded it's going to weigh probably 3000 once you load all your gear. I assume you have a class 3 hitch? You'll probably also want some type of sway control providing the liberty is rated to tow that much weight. Beyond that what everyone else said is good advice.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I just did what you are planning on doing (I did it this spring) with a 31' Airstream. It's been retired to living at one spot. What the others said pretty much covers it. Bring some bricks or boards for a chuck in the event that you do need to change a tire. I also brough along a 4' section of pipe to help persuade rusty lug nuts if need be. If is happens to be a double axle trailer, you can use boards and pull the trailer's one good axle up high enough to change a tire on the other axle and avoid the use of a jack completely.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

If your going to leave it put out some thing for rats, mice ,squirrels they love trailers I screwed sheet metal on the bottom of one we used for a camp it worked real well sealed any holes with fiber glass


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yeah good point, now is the time to get going with the expanding foam before you take it up north. Take it from me, this year had a bumper crop of mice.


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

...PLEASE, for safety reasons, have the propane lines checked for leaks...That and the heater that another person mentioned. We all want you to have a safe season.
~ m ~


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Take your time driving it to your destination. My next door neighbor totaled his trailer and did extensive damage to his vehicle last weekend. Things happen even to experienced campers and at 70 MPH they happen fast. Lucky for him his hitch broke away from truck at the last minute or he may not have lived to see today. No need to hurry, just get there safe.


----------

